# S&W 350 Legend



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Just picked this one up yesterday and off to the gun club today for some range time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

Took it out to the gun club today along with the Henry .45 Colt and it is one sweet, smooth shooter. I found the recoil comparable to the Model 610 or Model 41 Magnum. I have both the S&W .460 and .500 Magnum 8/38" barrels, the 350 Legend is mild in comparison.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

I wasn’t aware that S&W was even chambering that round in a revolver. It should be a great hunting round.


----------

